# VIP222k format changes without warning



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

I had a VIP222k installed about a week ago. I'm in dual mode and both of my tvs are SD. The Tv connected to TV1 changes the format without warning maybe once every 10-15 minutes and I have to keep reajusting it. It is becoming a real pain. The receiver output to TV1 is chan 75 and the output to TV2 is 73. Any ideas on a fix?


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

I had to give up on using TV1 to feed an SD TV because of this. I had both tuners controlled by UHF remotes and the format button on TV2 remote changed the format at TV1. That problem cleared up when I chose a different code that put the remotes on different UHF bands, A vs B. The TV1 format still changes every time a timer turns on TV2, and I have lots of timers.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

The 222k has various software problems since the latest release, including the spontaneous screen formating changes from zoomed back to normal (anamorphic 16:9) on the TV1 output when on SD channels and a major timer bug with tv2 when programming OTA tuner module channel timer for TV2. The only work around is to program a satellite channel then create the timer, then go back and edit channel and select the local OTA module channel. Otherwise it saves it as a TV1 timer if you try to program a TV2 timer on a OTA module channel on your first try.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the information. My TV1 remote is not UHF, only my TV2 remote is. I should call tech support and let them know about the problem for their next software upgrade. I'm not that happy with this new VIP222k upgrade from my old SD receiver. Lower signal strength on the eastern arc means much more rain fade and then this format problem along with the 2 day guide being wiped out on some days. New and "improved" isn't always better.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

I did check and the format on TV1 changes when the channel is changed on TV2. Not every time but just enough to cause it the be a pain. I'm going to change the remote control channel to see if it makes a difference. I have an IR remote on TV1 and a UHF on TV2.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

I had a VIP222K installed a few weeks ago. About a week ago, the HD pictures started to go to a 'Stretch' format. That is, the HD picture would stretch so the left/right sides of the picture were off the edge of the screen. I tried all sorts of things to fix the problem. I eventually reached the end of my ideas and tried doing a 'Factory Defaults' as a last resort. Much to my surprise, it fixed the problem. I had to go back and recreate my Favorites list and a couple other settings, but it is still working OK. This only affected TV1 with the HD.

If you have run out of ideas, you might try doing the 'Factory Default' reset to see if it will fix the problem.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Did these problems start with the current L590 released 4/29, or are they older than that?


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

My 222k recently updated from L397 to L398. Both of them have the format problems.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

My VIP222k has L590 uploaded and has the problem.


----------

